# Specialty Archery Serving Machine



## Hoytalpha35

Found this new server. Spins the string, puts twists. Looks interesting for the small builder. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp9a2EOqB5g&sns=em


----------



## kwilde

Looks nice, any idea on price?


----------



## 60X

I've heard this will be a very affordable machine.


----------



## dwagoner

looks like a very nice machine....Good fine on that vid THX


----------



## jaredc

Hopefully they will offer an upgraded version that will serve much faster. Other than that the machine looks quite nice.


----------



## Andy.

Looks nice and simple. Price?????


----------



## TJK

Yes Price Please, This would be a great option for a small time string builder like myself.


----------



## lineman28

I went to there web sight but could not find any info on it there would love one of these things


----------



## Barn Burner2

Not Enough poundage, or fast enough, and it looks like a moto winder would be faster..and will proly be cheaper for a beginner, but i mite be wrong, and they could proly build you what you want, a moto winder on a drill, is as fast as the drill,
saying all that..... IMOP..... i use apple winders for now, and down the road a HTM, 
Mike


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here's something to think about. You buy the serving machine you also have to buy a compressor. And not just any compressor, he said at 100psi it would be approximately 284lbs. Most portable compressors that are over 100psi are over $400. 


Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

MidwestCustom said:


> Not Enough poundage, Mike


one thing though they didnt say max poundage it could go, never know how high it could go???? but he did say he was at 350lb in vid, well see when they come out with them on some more info


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Looks good , but I would like to see a price .


----------



## Brown Hornet

That's bad to the bone....you know its going to be pretty price though. 

It took like 30 secs to do the serving...how fast do you need to go? Like dwagner said they were at 350 lbs of tension.....that's way more then enough.


----------



## Bearguy

Ok, here is some info on the #SS-600

Retail price is going to be right at $1,900.00

The poundage of tension you can get based on the psi you have going into the unit. Example, 100 psi will give you 284#, 150PSI will give you #426 of tension.

A 150# air compressor at my local Menards was under $175.00 and I saw one the other day at Bomgaars for around $119.00.

The hands-free feature is sweet, just think of the other things you can be doing while your string is being served.

Thanks, and it is not updated on Specialty's site yet, but is listed on their Facebook site.


----------



## shanedut

The thing they forgot to say about the 150 psi air compressor is how long the 150 psi last so you are probably looking for a 175psi to get any speed for the tension which will make you have to spend more. I know my 125psi craftsman can't produce the 125 psi it is supposed to let alone fill a tire up to 80 psi in any timely manner. Not saying it couldnt be good but like others said i think the moto winder or even the Little Jon server would be a better and cheaper price just my 2 cents. Air compressors are noisey and hard on the ears and all day long listening to one would not be fun, so in my mind wouldnt work for me.


----------



## Bearguy

I am using a "pancake" style compressor that has a max psi of #150. I operate most of the time at 130#...which is #369.2 of tension. 

As far as the frequency of the compressor turning on and off...that would be based off of the volume of your tank. The cylinder that tensions the string has 3" of travel. The volume of air that it takes to tension the unit is very minimal. The main thing I have found is not to have any air leakes in your system.

The benifit to using air vs. a spring tension is this.....Say you want to twist your string under #200 of tension. With a spring tension, if you start your tension at #200, as your string twists the tension will start to rise. With air you start to twist at #200, your ending tension is still #200 (within a few psi dependent on your regulator).

I have used both ways for quite a while, and I totally believe that air is the way to go. Simple, quick, and reliable.


----------



## hoyt em all

i like it but for the few strings i make a year the NW spinner works just fine


----------



## 60X

Ours has run 10-14hrs a day at least 6 days a week for the past two weeks and the compressor has only kicked on twice after the initial fill up. Most of what we've been using it for has been at 200lbs of tension. The tensioning and twisting function on this machine are great.


----------



## dwagoner

im not worried bout air, LOL i got a 60gal 220v compressor that can run 2 impacts side by side......so that would be an easy task to run one of these with no problem


----------



## Deer Eliminator

60X said:


> Ours has run 10-14hrs a day at least 6 days a week for the past two weeks and the compressor has only kicked on twice after the initial fill up. Most of what we've been using it for has been at 200lbs of tension. The tensioning and twisting function on this machine are great.


Brad what size tank does your compressor have? $1900. plus compressor is a lot better than some of the others.


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

dwagoner said:


> im not worried bout air, LOL i got a 60gal 220v compressor that can run 2 impacts side by side......so that would be an easy task to run one of these with no problem


 Now that's a compressor!



Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

ya was completely free too LOL


----------



## jaredc

Brad, are you using this machine to just twist and serving with your apple? I just can't see how this could be a high production machine....am I missing something?


----------



## dwagoner

jared i guess Squirell got the other one to test also, too bad hes enjoying sitting in a stand for a week and not shooting anything or we could get his feedback too. plus BEARGUY is one in our group??? they were super sneaky.......


----------



## jaredc

Squirell lol that still cracks me up.


----------



## Bearguy

Sneaky sneaky, but the cats out of the bag now!


----------



## Hoytalpha35

jaredc said:


> Brad, are you using this machine to just twist and serving with your apple? I just can't see how this could be a high production machine....am I missing something?


Maybe the benefit would be having four these machines going in a production line for the same price as a htm? 

I don't think you can really compare this server to anything on the market. IMO it fills the void from a little John and an Apple or HTM. Having all the small features like air tensioning, twisting from both ends, spinning the string not the serving tool would surely help build a more consistent string. If I ever got to the point of needing a serving machine this unit would fit perfect into my work area. Hopefully it holds up long term.


----------



## aread

Question:

I understand that consistent string twist under the serving is one of the keys to no peep rotation. How is this maintained with machines of this type?

Thank you,
Allen


----------



## dwagoner

twisting from both ends using splitters in colors will give you the ultimate even twist from center out towards each end quite evenly.


----------



## aread

dwagoner said:


> twisting from both ends using splitters in colors will give you the ultimate even twist from center out towards each end quite evenly.


But how do you keep the twist rate even when serving with the string spinning. I've never used one, so I may be off base here, but it seems that when you are serving one end, the other end would either wind or unwind differently from the tension of the serving jig.

Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question.
Allen


----------



## ex-wolverine

squirrel here

when the string spins, it spins in the same direction from both ends , twist rate stays put....

Look folks , this machine does every thing that the htm does for 1/3 the price...

don't get wrong here as I still use the little john , but that full setup costs approx 1300 bucks and don't have these features..., and people buy them like hot cakes...

Motto serving tools are great , I was one of the original testers of that one also....

I have an apple also...Its faster , yep ...but I wish it twisted from both ends...I may have gotten one of the last ones ..good luck finding another one. Unless I sell mine...ha ha..for another oneof theses...

Like hornet and bear say, fast is relative....with this machine, I can let it run a length of serving and build/layup my cables while its serving...it will stop when it gets to my desired length....

Or I can package, run invooice, or help a customer and just walk away and not worry...simply put , time management....

I haven't used mine as much as brad, but so far so good... I will post more later


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ex-wolverine said:


> squirrel here
> 
> when the string spins, it spins in the same direction from both ends , twist rate stays put....
> 
> Look folks , this machine does every thing that the htm does for 1/3 the price...
> 
> don't get wrong here as I still use the little john , but that full setup costs approx 1300 bucks and don't have these features..., and people buy them like hot cakes...
> 
> Motto serving tools are great , I was one of the original testers of that one also....
> 
> I have an apple also...Its faster , yep ...but I wish it twisted from both ends...I may have gotten one of the last ones ..good luck finding another one. Unless I sell mine...ha ha..for another oneof theses...
> 
> Like hornet and bear say, fast is relative....with this machine, I can let it run a length of serving and build/layup my cables while its serving...it will stop when it gets to my desired length....
> 
> Or I can package, run invooice, or help a customer and just walk away and not worry...simply put , time management....
> 
> I haven't used mine as much as brad, but so far so good... I will post more later
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Thanks squirrel, :wink:
Great info as usual, be looking forward to hearing more.


Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

yeah im just looking to buy one, forget all the waiting LOL but they wont sell to me so i guess ima take flight to idaho and go ninja and steal that one....


----------



## Deer Eliminator

dwagoner said:


> yeah im just looking to buy one, forget all the waiting LOL but they wont sell to me so i guess ima take flight to idaho and go ninja and steal that one....


Let me know how that works for ya! LOL!


----------



## tuckarch

dwagoner said:


> yeah im just looking to buy one, forget all the waiting LOL but they wont sell to me so i guess ima take flight to idaho and go ninja and steal that one....


He's the ninja, he'll have something waiting for you when you get there!! :teeth:

And Ex-W sorry about the squirrel thing, but you can get the pool boy back!! hehe He's been out from under the cabana to long!! :tongue:

I like this rig!! Question... Is it heavy? If I get one, I'll need to recruit someone with a good back to move it..


----------



## ex-wolverine

tuckarch said:


> He's the ninja, he'll have something waiting for you when you get there!! :teeth:
> 
> And Ex-W sorry about the squirrel thing, but you can get the pool boy back!! hehe He's been out from under the cabana to long!! :tongue:
> 
> I like this rig!! Question... Is it heavy? If I get one, I'll need to recruit someone with a good back to move it..


No, not heavy...
The ups lady brought it in the house....comes packed neatly in box the size of a desk top computer used to come in....everything thing is there except you supply two united strut and the pvc, 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bearguy

The entire unit weighs around 32 pounds shipped! This of course does not include the uni strut, or PVC.


----------



## tuckarch

Cool!! Sounds like a good machine!!


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

What about motor synchronization. Any chance they could come out of sync.


----------



## Bearguy

Barn Burner,
The motors are timed together and will not go out of sync. The exception to this would be if something got caught in the string or motors while running as per the video as a safety feature of the machine....it will make a loud sound if the motors go out of sync. This does not harm the motors in any way.

I have used one of these machines for about a year now with no issues of the motors coming out of sync while serving or twisting.

Keep the questions coming, I will try to answer them as they come in!


----------



## Andy.

When and where will it be available for purchase?


----------



## dwagoner

Bearguy said:


> The entire unit weighs around 32 pounds shipped! This of course does not include the uni strut, or PVC.


how do the ends float on the tensioning side in the unistrut?? are they the typical lock-nuts used in unistrut or something else to help it float without getting caught ???


----------



## ex-wolverine

dwagoner said:


> how do the ends float on the tensioning side in the unistrut?? are they the typical lock-nuts used in unistrut or something else to help it float without getting caught ???


They are machined disks....smooth as glass

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babooze

That is just absolutely AWESOME!! I hope I can sell more strings to justify that! Awwww heck with it no need to justify anything! I want one!! :tongue:


----------



## dwagoner

ex-wolverine said:


> They are machined disks....smooth as glass
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


figured had to be something, could hear almost a bearing like noise when it was moved. thx


----------



## flag

thats a nice machine they will sell a lot of them


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

Andy. said:


> When and where will it be available for purchase?


I would like to know also.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Hey

Those set of strings you sent me are still perfect and they havnt budged on the bow yet...They guy is loving his element and trophy material



WVaBuckHunter said:


> I would like to know also.


----------



## HOYTINIT

deer eliminator said:


> here's something to think about. You buy the serving machine you also have to buy a compressor. And not just any compressor, he said at 100psi it would be approximately 284lbs. Most portable compressors that are over 100psi are over $400.
> 
> 
> Hutch


 what are you smokin?


----------



## dwagoner

HOYTINIT said:


> what are you smokin?


hes not, what are you??? whats your point or question about what he said?? he made a statement that you have to buy a decent air compressor also, not some little 2gal $50 harbor freight compressor.


----------



## HOYTINIT

shanedut said:


> the thing they forgot to say about the 150 psi air compressor is how long the 150 psi last so you are probably looking for a 175psi to get any speed for the tension which will make you have to spend more. I know my 125psi craftsman can't produce the 125 psi it is supposed to let alone fill a tire up to 80 psi in any timely manner. Not saying it couldnt be good but like others said i think the moto winder or even the little jon server would be a better and cheaper price just my 2 cents. Air compressors are noisey and hard on the ears and all day long listening to one would not be fun, so in my mind wouldnt work for me.



the air doesnt leak out of the cylinder once it is filled....you can fill it with a bicycle pump if needed


----------



## HOYTINIT

One can easily attach a boat crank on there instead of needing air..


----------



## dwagoner

HOYTINIT said:


> One can easily attach a boat crank on there instead of needing air..


no you cant, its got an air cylinder to put the tension on the string, your thinking of them homemade ones in DIY section, this is made to use it with air not some ******* engineering, if you want a boat crank go build your own DIY string jig then and not come on here and talk your nonsence. you obviously dont get what this machine is and how its compared to others that are $8k do you?????


----------



## ex-wolverine

Yes

But the air keeps the string tension constant....As the string creeps, and it does while serving, you can tell because the poundage will drop every time you serve a section the air will keep the tension constant where as a spring or a crank wont unless you tighten it up every time you serve a section



HOYTINIT said:


> One can easily attach a boat crank on there instead of needing air..


----------



## Deer Eliminator

HOYTINIT said:


> what are you smokin?


Good equipment costs. I painted cars for years I know what a quality compressor costs because I have one. Those little diaphragm compressors don't last for ever!! That's what I am smokin!!


Hutch


----------



## HOYTINIT

deer eliminator said:


> good equipment costs. I painted cars for years i know what a quality compressor costs because i have one. Those little diaphragm compressors don't last for ever!! That's what i am smokin!!
> 
> Hutch


i'm not saying they don't...but what is needed for a simple air cylinder with about 3cubic inches of volume can be anything...you can run nitrogen and a regulator..to a bicycle pump....a 79 dollar pancake is fine..you don't need a $400 compressor..that is utter bullsheet


----------



## HOYTINIT

dwagoner said:


> no you cant, its got an air cylinder to put the tension on the string, your thinking of them homemade ones in DIY section, this is made to use it with air not some ******* engineering, if you want a boat crank go build your own DIY string jig then and not come on here and talk your nonsence. you obviously dont get what this machine is and how its compared to others that are $8k do you?????


 i understand quite well what it does..it is a toy in comparison with what i do..lol


----------



## ex-wolverine

check this out






This is the one like I have ...I have 2 compressors..but this one is reasonably priced and quiet


----------



## dwagoner

HOYTINIT said:


> i understand quite well what it does..it is a toy in comparison with what i do..lol


yeah sure it is........go back to whining about your serving colors pls, dont come on here and start bashing what someone says, if you dont like whats said then POLITELY give another option and dont be such an *****, and noone cares about bragging, this isnt a contest on what you do or dont do,


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ex-wolverine said:


> check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one like I have ...I have 2 compressors..but this one is reasonably priced and quiet


Nice compressor, so it would cost approximately $250. That would do it and be affordable. It would also be quiet enough to use with out loosing your hearing. 



Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

ex-wolverine said:


> Yes
> 
> But the air keeps the string tension constant....As the string creeps, and it does while serving, you can tell because the poundage will drop every time you serve a section the air will keep the tension constant where as a spring or a crank wont unless you tighten it up every time you serve a section


no need to explain, he doesnt have a clue what your talking about either, dont waste your breath squirell. let him go make his own nockoff with his boat jack....


----------



## Deer Eliminator

dwagoner said:


> no need to explain, he doesnt have a clue what your talking about either, dont waste your breath squirell. let him go make his own nockoff with his boat jack....


I am sure he doesn't lol! and unless you have a headset on you will be deaf from one of those little $50 pancake compressors. Besides they are great when the piston comes flying out! Ha!


Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

well you made a good informative comment on whatelse would be needed to run the machine, not some hokey pokey change to the machine to take away from its capabilities, but something valid for anyone to think about if there contemplating this server, which a decent air compressor is needed.

His comment was WAY out of line so i let him have it, but im a JA so oh well LOL


----------



## Deer Eliminator

dwagoner said:


> well you made a good informative comment on whatelse would be needed to run the machine, not some hokey pokey change to the machine to take away from its capabilities, but something valid for anyone to think about if there contemplating this server, which a decent air compressor is needed.
> 
> His comment was WAY out of line so i let him have it, but im a JA so oh well LOL


Thanks! Now back to the good stuff. I like the server and so far for a small string builder its a big time saver. Just like to here all the details about it. 



Hutch


----------



## HOYTINIT

http://www.lowes.com/pd_346458-70-E...entURL=?Ntt=compresor&facetInfo=#BVRRWidgetID

good quiet compressor...

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-3-ga...p-00915310000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

not as quiet but still good....

both use oil...not crappy oilless compressors , don't waste your time with those...

at 125 psi you will have 355 lbs of pulling force...




cylinders are rated 250 psi....


----------



## TJK

I heard these should be available in mid-January


----------



## NSSCOTT

does anyone know if they'll be at the ATA show.


----------



## Bearguy

NSSCOTT, Yes these will be at the ATA show in Jan!


----------



## NSSCOTT

Bearguy said:


> NSSCOTT, Yes these will be at the ATA show in Jan!


awesome see you there


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Looks like I'm going to have a few Little Jon servers and jigs for sale in the near future lol.


----------



## NP Archery

Deer Eliminator said:


> Here's something to think about. You buy the serving machine you also have to buy a compressor. And not just any compressor, he said at 100psi it would be approximately 284lbs. Most portable compressors that are over 100psi are over $400. Hutch


It looks to me that the machine will require a fair amount of air pressure, however the volume is pretty low. The cylinders, once actuated need no more air flow. 100 PSI in a low volume situation is fairly easy to get. Compare it to a high-volume tool such as a die grinder, the server isn't even close. Can't see the server needing anything special in the way of a compressor provided that the plumbing doesn't leak. I may be missing something but i just can't see any need for a lot of air.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

They have too many new toys here is there stretcher.





Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

NP Archery said:


> It looks to me that the machine will require a fair amount of air pressure, however the volume is pretty low. The cylinders, once actuated need no more air flow. 100 PSI in a low volume situation is fairly easy to get. Compare it to a high-volume tool such as a die grinder, the server isn't even close. Can't see the server needing anything special in the way of a compressor provided that the plumbing doesn't leak. I may be missing something but i just can't see any need for a lot of air.


So basically a compressor that puts out a true 150psi That would be a 426lbs of stretch. 

Hutch


----------



## HOYTINIT

NP Archery said:


> It looks to me that the machine will require a fair amount of air pressure, however the volume is pretty low. The cylinders, once actuated need no more air flow. 100 PSI in a low volume situation is fairly easy to get. Compare it to a high-volume tool such as a die grinder, the server isn't even close. Can't see the server needing anything special in the way of a compressor provided that the plumbing doesn't leak. I may be missing something but i just can't see any need for a lot of air.


you didn't miss a thing


----------



## ex-wolverine

Back up top

The more I use this machine the more I'm impressed with the quality of the strings it puts out...

Once I get my process down with this new machine... I will try and build a video in the next couple of weeks ...My compressor might come on every 3-4 sets...very efficient actuator...I guess it depends on the efficiency of the compressor...

I do use wands with this machine


----------



## GWN_Nuge

ex-wolverine said:


> Back up top
> 
> The more I use this machine the more I'm impressed with the quality of the strings it puts out...
> 
> Once I get my process down with this new machine... I will try and build a video in the next couple of weeks ...My compressor might come on every 3-4 sets...very efficient actuator...I guess it depends on the efficiency of the compressor...
> 
> I do use wands with this machine


Hi Tom,

What size tank is on your compressor and what psi are you running the serving operation at?

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## ex-wolverine

Well I just got a new compressor a Makita, here it is...I wanted something with a little more pressure and quiet...The one that I initially showed only had 120 psi...I sold it and bought this one http://www.amazon.com/Makita-MAC2400-Big-Bore-Compressor/dp/B0001Q2VPK
I wanted 10 more PSI it will give me approx 370# tension

I needed a bigger one anyway to work on cars and bikes...the ratings on this one was the best I found and people say its really quiet...not as quiet as what I had but quiet...

FYI
The really quiet ones don't go over 120PSI


----------



## dwagoner

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...eyword=air+compressor&storeId=10051#more_info

Tom u want one like this???? enough to run 2 air impacts side by side LOL only 135psi max but with 60gal im not sure if the compressor would need to kick in but once a day at most to top off. I got one with same specs as this free from home depot few years ago, will do great for my serving machine im sure....

We need a video asap too, gotta get the squirell all over the internet......


----------



## NSSCOTT

ex-wolverine said:


> Well I just got a new compressor a Makita, here it is...I wanted something with a little more pressure and quiet...The one that I initially showed only had 120 psi...I sold it and bought this one http://www.amazon.com/Makita-MAC2400-Big-Bore-Compressor/dp/B0001Q2VPK
> I wanted 10 more PSI it will give me approx 370# tension
> 
> I needed a bigger one anyway to work on cars and bikes...the ratings on this one was the best I found and people say its really quiet...not as quiet as what I had but quiet.
> 
> FYI
> The really quiet ones don't go over 120PSI


do you build bikes or repair only


----------



## GWN_Nuge

ex-wolverine said:


> Well I just got a new compressor a Makita, here it is...I wanted something with a little more pressure and quiet...The one that I initially showed only had 120 psi...I sold it and bought this one http://www.amazon.com/Makita-MAC2400-Big-Bore-Compressor/dp/B0001Q2VPK
> I wanted 10 more PSI it will give me approx 370# tension
> 
> I needed a bigger one anyway to work on cars and bikes...the ratings on this one was the best I found and people say its really quiet...not as quiet as what I had but quiet...
> 
> FYI
> The really quiet ones don't go over 120PSI


Nice pick Tom. I've had a Makita MAC700 for a number of years now just for odd jobs around the house and they are an excellent compressor.


----------



## ex-wolverine

ha ha no just repair , my old 4 wheeler and Honda Fat cat



NSSCOTT said:


> do you build bikes or repair only


----------



## Bearguy

Thanks for the info Tom. We are all packed up and ready for the Mathews show next week! If anyone is at the show stop by and check it out!


----------



## HOYTINIT

makita cords rott. ...something about the rubber they use sucks


----------



## ex-wolverine

That's twice you have had an issue with my equipment that I have purchased...man I suck



HOYTINIT said:


> makita cords rott. ...something about the rubber they use sucks


http://www.lowes.com/pd_346458-70-E8...=#BVRRWidgetID



> QUOTE=HOYTINIT;1065880627 good quiet compressor...
> 
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-3-gal...2&blockType=G2
> 
> not as quiet but still good....
> 
> both use oil...not crappy oilless compressors , don't waste your time with those...
> 
> at 125 psi you will have 355 lbs of pulling force...


Thanks for the info, but I will rely on my 32+ years jet aircraft mechanic , tools , test equipment and their use experiance on where and how I spend my money...So far I haven't let myself down


----------



## HOYTINIT

ex-wolverine said:


> Thanks for the info, but I will rely on my 32+ years jet aircraft mechanic , tools , test equipment and their use experiance on where and how I spend my money...So far I haven't let myself down


where did you get your a&p at?


----------



## dwagoner

HOYTINIT said:


> where did you get your a&p at?


stay on topic and stop pasting stupid photos of nonsense......


----------



## Bowstring Store

I've seen this asked but haven't seen any answers.....are there any plans for a faster model? The machine looks to be a great design at a great price but the serving speed is less then impressive.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstring Store said:


> I've seen this asked but haven't seen any answers.....are there any plans for a faster model? The machine looks to be a great design at a great price but the serving speed is less then impressive.


What was the serving speed? I must have missed it.



Hutch


----------



## Bowstring Store

600 RPM is what I've heard. That's about 1/3 the speed needed for a serving machine in my opinion. No one can argue that the machine looks great but we just can't get over the speed.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Only Specialty Archery can answer that....

But what I can tell you , its way faster than doing it by hand, it twists from both ends, stretches and serves up to 426#'s...automatically serves and shuts off at desired serving lengths...What string jig or serving system does does all that for the money..And not to mention it is machined beautifully...I will be posting pics of my set up shortly 

With its automation, speed is relative...While its serving a section , I can lay up cables , answer a phone call, help a customer...Fight a fire , use the rest room and not worry about the machine...It will stop on its own when it gets to your programmed length...

The control is not cumbersome , its really easy to operate and punch in the numbers




Bowstring Store said:


> I've seen this asked but haven't seen any answers.....are there any plans for a faster model? The machine looks to be a great design at a great price but the serving speed is less then impressive.


600 RPM


Deer Eliminator said:


> What was the serving speed? I must have missed it.
> 
> Hutch


----------



## Bowstring Store

Is there a formula to determine the serving lengths for different materials, diameters, etc?


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bowstring Store said:


> Is there a formula to determine the serving lengths for different materials, diameters, etc?


I wonder what top speed would be?



Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ex-wolverine said:


> Only Specialty Archery can answer that....
> 
> But what I can tell you , its way faster than doing it by hand, it twists from both ends, stretches and serves up to 426#'s...automatically serves and shuts off at desired serving lengths...What string jig or serving system does does all that for the money..And not to mention it is machined beautifully...I will be posting pics of my set up shortly
> 
> With its automation, speed is relative...While its serving a section , I can lay up cables , answer a phone call, help a customer...Fight a fire , use the rest room and not worry about the machine...It will stop on its own when it gets to your programmed length...
> 
> The control is not cumbersome , its really easy to operate and punch in the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 600 RPM


Amen to that! multi tasking would be the best benefit! It would be a great set up for an assembly line.



Hutch


----------



## ex-wolverine

Yep

They have it mapped out for HALO and or 3D...Average 24 strands...if your bundle is larger , It will vary a little...



Bowstring Store said:


> Is there a formula to determine the serving lengths for different materials, diameters, etc?


----------



## tuckarch

ex-wolverine said:


> Only Specialty Archery can answer that....
> 
> But what I can tell you , its way faster than doing it by hand, it twists from both ends, stretches and serves up to 426#'s...automatically serves and shuts off at desired serving lengths...What string jig or serving system does does all that for the money..And not to mention it is machined beautifully...I will be posting pics of my set up shortly
> 
> With its automation, speed is relative...While its serving a section , I can lay up cables , answer a phone call, help a customer...*Fight a fire* , use the rest room and not worry about the machine...It will stop on its own when it gets to your programmed length...
> 
> The control is not cumbersome , its really easy to operate and punch in the numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 600 RPM


You make strings and we'll fight your fires!! haha


----------



## PDB Strings

ex-wolverine said:


> Yep
> 
> They have it mapped out for HALO and or 3D...Average 24 strands...if your bundle is larger , It will vary a little...


24 strands of what material? I'm guessing you will just need to play with the machine to get an accurate formula for each material. For example the diameter for 24 strands of 8190(or452x for that matter) would still vary alot depending on setup dimension, twist rate, serving tension, string tension, burnishing teqnique, material color/batch.


----------



## bireyn43

ex-wolverine said:


> Back up top
> 
> The more I use this machine the more I'm impressed with the quality of the strings it puts out...
> 
> Once I get my process down with this new machine... I will try and build a video in the next couple of weeks ...My compressor might come on every 3-4 sets...very efficient actuator...I guess it depends on the efficiency of the compressor...
> 
> I do use wands with this machine


Anxiously awaiting the video.....keep up the nice work.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Bowstring Store said:


> 600 RPM is what I've heard. That's about 1/3 the speed needed for a serving machine in my opinion. No one can argue that the machine looks great but we just can't get over the speed.


I don't think it was ever designed for the larger volume shops that need all the speed they can get. The sense I got from my quick talk with Rocky and how I see this machine is it allows the smaller/hobby builder the benefits of a high end machine at a price that is really affordable.


----------



## ex-wolverine

PDB Strings said:


> 24 strands of what material? I'm guessing you will just need to play with the machine to get an accurate formula for each material. For example the diameter for 24 strands of 8190(or452x for that matter) would still vary alot depending on setup dimension, twist rate, serving tension, string tension, burnishing teqnique, material color/batch.


it takes about 5 min to figure out...as the computer counts down...if you need to add a couple you can, if you have too many take revolutions off.... Write it down for your build process ...simple as that

For 24 strands of 452x and 8190 its within a 1/8 to a 1/4...just enough for me to back wrap...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoytalpha35

ex-wolverine said:


> Yep
> 
> They have it mapped out for HALO and or 3D...Average 24 strands...if your bundle is larger , It will vary a little...


I was thinking about this yesterday and maybe my brain was looking at it the wrong way....but whether you have a large bundle or small bundle each rotation of the server adds one wrap of serving. So if the number of spins required is calculated based on serving diameter I wouldn't have thought it to vary much.


----------



## 60X

Interesting. You have me wondering if the diameter changes anything. We haven't used this function for a couple reasons. We serve towards the loop so any variance won't work for us. Another reason was the large variance in strings we do. Anything from a 12 strand recurve string to a 40 strand crossbow but you are right that a revolution is a revolution whether it's a tooth pick or a telephone pole on there.


----------



## ex-wolverine

60X said:


> Interesting. You have me wondering if the diameter changes anything. We haven't used this function for a couple reasons. We serve towards the loop so any variance won't work for us. Another reason was the large variance in strings we do. Anything from a 12 strand recurve string to a 40 strand crossbow but you are right that a revolution is a revolution whether it's a tooth pick or a telephone pole on there.


Thats true , I have some 32 strand cables to make I will let you guys know ...

good point ....Really its the diameter or width of the serving as its layed down that should be the factors...

Anyway they include a cool chart that will give you how many revolution s you need to plug in for the distance you serve..

If its plus or minus a little, thats just a couple of flips one way or another.....


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwagoner

Bowstring Store said:


> Is there a formula to determine the serving lengths for different materials, diameters, etc?


i do that all myself with the diff materials, that way i get to certain spot then know how many to backserve to end up right about on the mark.


----------



## dwagoner

Hoytalpha35 said:


> I was thinking about this yesterday and maybe my brain was looking at it the wrong way....but whether you have a large bundle or small bundle each rotation of the server adds one wrap of serving. So if the number of spins required is calculated based on serving diameter I wouldn't have thought it to vary much.


while reading thats what i was gonna say too, diameter of a string doesnt affect how much each wrap will cover, so ima say it NO diameter doesnt affect it.


----------



## wolf44

Just found out we are getting one at the shop!!!! Can't wait to use it


----------



## yotebuster1200

I have never made a bow string in my life and I want one.


----------



## ex-wolverine

I forgot to add,

WHen you get your machine...You need to factor in the length of your loop...So lets say you need 15" of serving and your loop is 5/8" ...Subtract the 5/8" plus what ever you use to backwrap...For me I like to back wrap approx 15 wraps...

So for a 15 inch serving, I input 14.25" or on the chart the number of revolutions the chart has me input for 14.25"..that will let machine will stop at where you need it,,,

I have to tell you the machine makes a nice string, especially the feature of twisting from both ends ...the twists are about as uniform as you can get..


Tom


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ex-wolverine said:


> I forgot to add,
> 
> WHen you get your machine...You need to factor in the length of your loop...So lets say you need 15" of serving and your loop is 5/8" ...Subtract the 5/8" plus what ever you use to backwrap...For me I like to back wrap approx 15 wraps...
> 
> So for a 15 inch serving, I input 14.25" or on the chart the number of revolutions the chart has me input for 14.25"..that will let machine will stop at where you need it,,,
> 
> I have to tell you the machine makes a nice string, especially the feature of twisting from both ends ...the twists are about as uniform as you can get..
> 
> 
> Tom


Wow great info Tom as usual. Its sounding better and better to me. 


Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

thx for updates and info Squirell.....steak n mushrooms coming up......


----------



## yakstone

Cool machine, but a bit of overkill for those of us building a couple of dozen strings a year, unless you have the room and the $$.


----------



## ex-wolverine

yakstone said:


> Cool machine, but a bit of overkill for those of us building a couple of dozen strings a year, unless you have the room and the $$.


This don't take up any more room than a normal 10 foot unistrut...

Its only 6 inches wide....

I can and do use my two and four post on the same strut s....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Here is how I have mine set up...*

I like to use the coil air hose because it extends/retracts nicley when Im moving the tail stock back and fourth...Any questions feel fre to ask...


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I couple more-You guys will enjoy the machine*

You folks are going to apprectiate the difference in your strings when you twist from both ends


----------



## Barn Burner2

Dude that is one clean string Room, I wish i could
keep mine that clean....lol
Mike


----------



## NP Archery

Looking forward to how it performs for you. I gotta say that one is on my wish list........


----------



## ex-wolverine

MidwestCustom said:


> Dude that is one clean string Room, I wish i could
> keep mine that clean....lol
> Mike


Thanks....I can't stand clutter...
I make my wife and kids wear masks and gowns when they come in the shop..lol....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tuckarch

Tom I need a little help.....LMAO


----------



## ex-wolverine

tuckarch said:


> Tom I need a little help.....LMAO


Need a weed whacker and a leaf blower for that place ...lol....

Jk....I bet you know where every thing is Bro 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tuckarch

Thats right, I can locate everything in there within 60 square feet..... hehe


----------



## ex-wolverine

Here is another cool feature....
Supplied with these units is a stick on measuring tape that you stick on the uni strut ...

There is a laser marks the base that you line up your stationery piece and on the other end that moves....

Once you apply 100 # the actuator end moves and you can measure your strings....

Let me tell you, that its very accurate

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TJK

Very Nice



ex-wolverine said:


> Here is another cool feature....
> Supplied with these units is a stick on measuring tape that you stick on the uni strut ...
> 
> There is a laser marks the base that you line up your stationery piece and on the other end that moves....
> 
> Once you apply 100 # the actuator end moves and you can measure your strings....
> 
> Let me tell you, that its very accurate
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flag

this machine seems to be perfect the only down side i see is speed.i just wonder how much more it would cost to get more rpm


----------



## Barn Burner2

flag said:


> this machine seems to be perfect the only down side i see is speed.i just wonder how much more it would cost to get more rpm


I was at the Mathews Show, and i ased them that same question, the way the guy reacted was like i was asking for his lung.......it sounded as though he was never wanting to talk to me ever again........Its cool..It must be because i talk funny.....
let me also say is was not the same person in the video, although he was also at the show....
Mike


----------



## Archerbruce

MidwestCustom said:


> I was at the Mathews Show, and i ased them that same question, the way the guy reacted was like i was asking for his lung.......it sounded as though he was never wanting to talk to me ever again........Its cool..It must be because i talk funny.....
> let me also say is was not the same person in the video, although he was also at the show....
> Mike


I also talked to Rocky at the Mathews show. What I herd was that to upgrade to the next size motor for greater speed would almost double the cost.
Thats not what they were wanting. They wanted to develop a machine that would be under $2000. And they made a really good one


----------



## Barn Burner2

Archerbruce said:


> I also talked to Rocky at the Mathews show. What I herd was that to upgrade to the next size motor for greater speed would almost double the cost.
> Thats not what they were wanting. They wanted to develop a machine that would be under $2000. And they made a really good one


I agree its good one for the guy that builds a few sets a week,( thats what i was told by the guy standing nex to it), i dont know what his name was, but he looked to old to be could Rocky..
Mike


----------



## ex-wolverine

They sure did



Archerbruce said:


> They wanted to develop a machine that would be under $2000. And they made a really good one


Im having fun with this machine..It does a lot of stuff and havnt had an issue with it yet...


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Curious question? What is the total length that you can build a string on that setup?



Hutch


----------



## b0w_bender

Not sure if it was listed earlier and I just missed it or if the price of the ss600 machine has just been omitted probably the former. To save those new to this thread from having to look through the multiple pages to find it the *SS600 cost is $1900.00.* I do not work for Specialty archery nor do I necessarily endorse their products just providing the cost as a consumer service announcement. 

Now for my opinion not having used it it looks like a well designed system. It really bugs me when things are over designed and over engineered. this is a simple elegant solution and it seems to me to be a pretty reasonable price for the unit. I would guess that puts it right in the correct price point for the intermediate string builder.


----------



## 60X

Deer Eliminator said:


> Curious question? What is the total length that you can build a string on that setup?
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


The lengths of your uni strut is the only thing that limits the string length.


----------



## dwagoner

b0w_bender said:


> Not sure if it was listed earlier and I just missed it or if the price of the ss600 machine has just been omitted probably the former. To save those new to this thread from having to look through the multiple pages to find it the *SS600 cost is $1900.00.* I do not work for Specialty archery nor do I necessarily endorse their products just providing the cost as a consumer service announcement.
> 
> Now for my opinion not having used it it looks like a well designed system. It really bugs me when things are over designed and over engineered. this is a simple elegant solution and it seems to me to be a pretty reasonable price for the unit. I would guess that puts it right in the correct price point for the intermediate string builder.


yes its $1900 and you just have to buy the 2pieces of uni-strut and have compressor to operate


----------



## ex-wolverine

What Brad said

Plus I Just built, two Heli-m, Mathews C4, Z7 Extreme, and a MAthews LX on it...no issues



60X said:


> The lengths of your uni strut is the only thing that limits the string length.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ex-wolverine said:


> What Brad said
> 
> Plus I Just built, two Heli-m, Mathews C4, Z7 Extreme, and a MAthews LX on it...no issues


I will reword my question. With 10' struts @ 120" how many inches do you have to build? (100", 98", 96")


Hutch


----------



## dwagoner

Deer Eliminator said:


> I will reword my question. With 10' struts @ 120" how many inches do you have to build? (100", 98", 96")
> 
> 
> Hutch


i think i understand what your asking, with both ends backed up on the unistrut how long of a string can be installed to work on, right??


----------



## Deer Eliminator

dwagoner said:


> i think i understand what your asking, with both ends backed up on the unistrut how long of a string can be installed to work on, right??


Exactly.



Hutch


----------



## Bearguy

You can easily build a 108" with standard 10' strut.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Bearguy said:


> You can easily build a 108" with standard 10' strut.


Thanks Bearguy, that is what I wanted to know. 


Hutch


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Just a photo of how I installed an inline regulator*

This allows me to have the pressure at my finger tips...I don't have to go to the compressor all the time...Its not necessary, but it sure is nice...cost me about $25.00 to install


----------



## GWN_Nuge

I was thinking of something along the same line Tom, nice clean install you've got there!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

Thanks for all of the info about this unit Tom, I'll definitely be looking into these more when they are released.


----------



## ex-wolverine

No problem

As I get more and more experiance with it I will share it with you guys!



WVaBuckHunter said:


> Thanks for all of the info about this unit Tom, I'll definitely be looking into these more when they are released.


----------



## yotebuster1200

So when are you going to get your video posted


----------



## ex-wolverine

yotebuster1200 said:


> So when are you going to get your video posted


soon 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Hey Tom, since it twists at both ends do you still need to use separators to twist it from the middle? I noticed he didn't use them in the video and the string looked evenly twisted.



Hutch


----------



## ex-wolverine

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey Tom, since it twists at both ends do you still need to use separators to twist it from the middle? I noticed he didn't use them in the video and the string looked evenly twisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


I use wooden golf tees...works better than having no separators for me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deer Eliminator

ex-wolverine said:


> I use wooden golf tees...works better than having no separators for me
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Tom! Every little bit of info is making me want one! 




Hutch


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

The first run has sold out, I got in on the second run. Was told first of February. Must be a few people dropping some coin.


----------



## dwagoner

YEP theres a few, the price and capability for the guy thats not turning out 1000+ strings a year its value is awesome.....


----------



## tonysbowstrings

does this machine come in a 220v version for europe?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Can you use an inverter/converter?

That said I will ask them for you...unless Bear guy gets on here before I can get back with you



tonysbowstrings said:


> does this machine come in a 220v version for europe?


----------



## PeterM

tonysbowstrings said:


> does this machine come in a 220v version for europe?


I would like to know also, i live in Australia, we use 220/240v also...


----------



## ex-wolverine

Well after having this machine for awhile now I have to say that it has not failed me yet, its easy to use and it make a really nice string/cable set...I wish that this was around when I first started...All you need is this thing and a two or four post to lay up with and you have the complete deal

I cant over emphisize how nice the twist rate looks when your twisting fom both ends...

FOr the money and what this thing can do, very impressive

Tom


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Can't wait for mine to get here!

Did you ever make a video?


----------



## 60X

I'll add that ours does 120-170 pieces a day and hasn't skipped a beat either. As a result we've ordered two more units.


----------



## thwackaddict

Wow! Now that looks like the ULTIMATE rig. I haven't even built a string yet but have been following and studying this for about 5 years on here. To me this looks like the perfect compilation of all the ******* jigs I have seen over the past five years with some REAL engineering.

I shouldn't have watched this video! Gonna make hand wrapping with my beiter seem pretty tedious.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

60X said:


> I'll add that ours does 120-170 pieces a day and hasn't skipped a beat either. As a result we've ordered two more units.


Are you using the separate stretching units also?


----------



## Bearguy

Ok, for those who are asking about the voltage you can use 100vac - 240vac. Here is a website for international power cables... http://www.datapro.net/catalog/international-power-cables.html

The server units use a standard computer power cable.


----------



## PeterM

Bearguy said:


> Ok, for those who are asking about the voltage you can use 100vac - 240vac. Here is a website for international power cables... http://www.datapro.net/catalog/international-power-cables.html
> 
> The server units use a standard computer power cable.


So your saying if we plug the unit into our 240v power supply, it wont fry the unit?

I thought we would need a converter to be used in Aus or Europe...


----------



## BowBaker1640

PeterM said:


> So your saying if we plug the unit into our 240v power supply, it wont fry the unit?
> 
> I thought we would need a converter to be used in Aus or Europe...


i would double check that to be sure. when i was in germany anything from the US needed to have a converter unless it was a dual voltage or had a voltage adjustment on it. not worth burning it up


----------



## Bearguy

The power supply is rated for 100-240VAC, I confirmed this today with our engineer. It has a transformer built into it for international use.

Thanks!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Have the units started to ship?


----------



## PeterM

Bearguy said:


> The power supply is rated for 100-240VAC, I confirmed this today with our engineer. It has a transformer built into it for international use.
> 
> Thanks!


Unreal, thanks for that info!


----------



## GILL

I talked to Speciality Archery today and they have already sold out of the first and second runs of the serving machine. I got on the list for the third run which is due the middle of March. Sounds like they got a winner!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Yeah I got in on the second run. Got the 5% discount.


----------



## ex-wolverine

You guys are going to have fun with it




GILL said:


> I talked to Speciality Archery today and they have already sold out of the first and second runs of the serving machine. I got on the list for the third run which is due the middle of March. Sounds like they got a winner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk





WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Yeah I got in on the second run. Got the 5% discount.


----------



## thwackaddict

After watching this and messing with my jig/stretcher I wondered if anyone has tried to smooth the inside of the super strut. Mine has bumps and rough spots on the inside lips. I have thought about trying to make a metal plate the would ride inside of the curl and keep the metal away from the rough edge.

Any one tried to smooth one up, or make a plate that slide in the grooves instead?


----------



## TJK

I have a few questions now that this has been in use some. 

1. Are any of you using this to lay out strings to or do you have a separate Jig?
2. What is your total build time for a 3 piece set? Tag ends or Served? 
3. Have you experienced any glitches or problems? 

Just trying to justify $1900 I know that’s cheap for a serving machine but it will take several strings to pay for it.


----------



## dwagoner

its not for laying up for sure, no way you can lock ends down and besides the hooks woudnt allow it either, stretch/twist/serve for sure.


----------



## TJK

dwagoner said:


> its not for laying up for sure, no way you can lock ends down and besides the hooks woudnt allow it either, stretch/twist/serve for sure.


That what I thought but some where I saw something that said you could lay out on them just wandered how. 

I came up with another question too. Right now I lay out, serve end loops, twist, then I move it to a stretcher for and hour or two and back to my jig to serve. Do you think you could lay out, then put on this machine twist, and go right into serving, or do you still need to have separate stretchers. I guess what I need to know is how long do you need to stretch before you can serve. I just tring to eliminate moving a string back and forth.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

TJK said:


> That what I thought but some where I saw something that said you could lay out on them just wandered how.
> 
> I came up with another question too. Right now I lay out, serve end loops, twist, then I move it to a stretcher for and hour or two and back to my jig to serve. Do you think you could lay out, then put on this machine twist, and go right into serving, or do you still need to have separate stretchers. I guess what I need to know is how long do you need to stretch before you can serve. I just tring to eliminate moving a string back and forth.


You'll be able to get all the tension you need out of the server it's all dependent on your air pressure. 

It should work pretty slick if you lay-up as per normal then put it on the server, put twists in, and let it stretch then start laying up your next string while the first is stretching. Or you could lay-up, twist with server, move to another stretcher if you have a bunch of pieces to do. Seems like a very versatile machine that can easily be integrated into a current set-up.


----------



## Bearguy

Yep... you can lay up on this machine if you wish to do the tag method to close your end loops. You apply tension to the movable end, I put mine under about 300# of tension and this "locks the cylinder and the moving end into one unity. Set the length you wish and lock it down. I use unistrut nuts along the strut and wrap my material around to hold them to hold your ends until you cut them and tag it. I built a few strings for people at the Pro-Am on it while doing the tags....it works really slick.

Thanks,


----------



## 60X

We've never used our for layup but it appears that it can be used for such. Total time will be tricky to answer. It will depend on any extra equipment you may or may not have or if you are limited to just one specialty machine. With that said I know that completed sets can be produced using the SS600 in 20-30 minutes with the right equipment. With a seperate 2/4 post, single stretcher and SS600 I would say an hour to hour and 15 minutes is realistic for a full set.


----------



## TJK

Thanks every one. It looks like a great machine and I think from what you guys are saying it should cut my production time down. I think I will get one within the next few months.


----------



## GRIM

We just got ours and it is awesome!


----------



## GRIM

Works soooo good we are thinkin bout 2 more


----------



## retribution

On average how much of increase in production would you says your gettn now?and also for you guys that are doing layout on the specialty,i assume you can only do tag served end loops on this machine?is there a noticeable difference in the quality of the finished strings twisted with this unit compared to single end twist under tension unit??thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine

No lay out on the machine

Twist Stretch and serve...Twisting from both ends makes a huge difference as far as Im concerned...plus its twice as fast twisting that way..



retribution said:


> On average how much of increase in production would you says your gettn now?and also for you guys that are doing layout on the specialty,i assume you can only do tag served end loops on this machine?is there a noticeable difference in the quality of the finished strings twisted with this unit compared to single end twist under tension unit??thanks


----------



## retribution

Read post 170 tom,says he does layout on this with success..


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Serving Jig Guide For the Specialty Machine*

I thought I woukld help you guys out by showing you the guide I built...Bieters work the best for me with this set up but I have also used AAE, and the Cajun Jigs with it...Hope this helps you all get a head of the game


Tom


----------



## ex-wolverine

Yep you can do it that way...But the machine don't come set up like that....That was my point....it was the way you worded the question (I assume you can only do TAG end served loops on this Machine???) which led me to the answer I gave... 


retribution said:


> Read post 170 tom,says he does layout on this with success..


----------



## Guardian Shoote

Nice looking rig and work space :thumbs_up



ex-wolverine said:


> I thought I woukld help you guys out by showing you the guide I built...Bieters work the best for me with this set up but I have also used AAE, and the Cajun Jigs with it...Hope this helps you all get a head of the game
> 
> 
> Tom


----------



## ex-wolverine

Thanks my friend



Guardian Shoote said:


> Nice looking rig and work space :thumbs_up


----------



## yotebuster1200

ex-wolverine said:


> Thanks my friend


Did you ever get a video put up on your new server??


----------



## ex-wolverine

No sorry , not yet


yotebuster1200 said:


> Did you ever get a video put up on your new server??


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Just got mine in yesterday (server and stretchers) and finished setting it up tonight yeehaw! I just want to say thanks to Rocky and the crew at Specialty... awesome job!!!


----------



## dwagoner

I picked mine up in vegas over the weekend, getting ready to mount up later tonight to my work bench, got 220 wired so my compressors ready. cant wait to play with it and build some testers up and be ready to rock n roll after this weekend.


----------



## dwagoner

YEAHHHHH mines up and running.....


----------



## GWN_Nuge

dwagoner said:


> YEAHHHHH mines up and running.....


Pretty cool eh? It's going to take me a bit of time to get my process changed over but so far so good


----------



## dwagoner

yes it is, im basically doing it exactly as i was before, just now i get to hit a button and cover some ground with the serving LOL


----------



## Hoytalpha35

GWN_Nuge said:


> Pretty cool eh? It's going to take me a bit of time to get my process changed over but so far so good





dwagoner said:


> yes it is, im basically doing it exactly as i was before, just now i get to hit a button and cover some ground with the serving LOL


Are you guys able to serve with a little higher tension by having the string spinning as opposed to the server tool spinning and not affect peep rotation?


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Are you guys able to serve with a little higher tension by having the string spinning as opposed to the server tool spinning and not affect peep rotation?


That's what I'm going to be figuring out this weekend hopefully... i.e. a happy medium between serving tension and a stable string. In my mind this should be the case since the rotating mass of the jig is taken out of the equation as well the higher tension and the constant rpm should really help with the stability.


----------



## TJK

I finally got one ordered, can't wait to get it. Looking at having it by first part of June - at least I will have it be for the rush of bow season.


----------



## Remington

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Are you guys able to serve with a little higher tension by having the string spinning as opposed to the server tool spinning and not affect peep rotation?





GWN_Nuge said:


> That's what I'm going to be figuring out this weekend hopefully... i.e. a happy medium between serving tension and a stable string. In my mind this should be the case since the rotating mass of the jig is taken out of the equation as well the higher tension and the constant rpm should really help with the stability.


What have you found out with what hoytalpa35 asked? I just ordered mine last Friday.


----------



## TJK

What are you guys doing for Buss cables? How are you twisting? I would assume you're using a separate jig? What about serving, are you just serving the splits by hand (serving tool going around the string), then serving the other end with the server (string spinning)? 

Ex-wolverine have you had time to start on your video? I have a 2 month wait and these questions are going to drive me nuts until I get some hands on experience, your video might help out.


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Remington said:


> What have you found out with what hoytalpa35 asked? I just ordered mine last Friday.


My setup has three stations.
1) Layout jig
2) Array of three Specialty pneumatic stretchers
3) Specialty serving unit

Essentially my build process starts with the layout (obviously). Once the first layout is complete it goes onto stretcher #1. Second layout goes onto #2 and so on until all layouts are complete. At that point I pull the first layout off the stretchers, twist and serve, grab the next layout and so on until complete. Kind of a mini assembly line lol. By the time my layouts are complete layout #1 has had sufficient time to stabilize. 

First off twisting from from ends is very nice, twists are very uniform from end to end. I've found that with having the mass of the serving jig taken out of the equation, combined with the higher load on the bundle I can serve tighter without adverse effect on the stability of the string, very nice machine.

As far as buss cables go... I've always served my end loops which dictates laying out on a seperate 3/4 post jig anyhow so nothing has changed for me there and I'm still serving the yokes on the layout jig at this point. Twisting and serving duties I relegate to the server.

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## TJK

GWN_Nuge said:


> My setup has three stations.
> 1) Layout jig
> 2) Array of three Specialty pneumatic stretchers
> 3) Specialty serving unit
> 
> Essentially my build process starts with the layout (obviously). Once the first layout is complete it goes onto stretcher #1. Second layout goes onto #2 and so on until all layouts are complete. At that point I pull the first layout off the stretchers, twist and serve, grab the next layout and so on until complete. Kind of a mini assembly line lol. By the time my layouts are complete layout #1 has had sufficient time to stabilize.
> 
> First off twisting from from ends is very nice, twists are very uniform from end to end. I've found that with having the mass of the serving jig taken out of the equation, combined with the higher load on the bundle I can serve tighter without adverse effect on the stability of the string, very nice machine.
> 
> As far as buss cables go... I've always served my end loops which dictates laying out on a seperate 3/4 post jig anyhow so nothing has changed for me there and I'm still serving the yokes on the layout jig at this point. Twisting and serving duties I relegate to the server.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nuge


 So you are streching befor twisting. I have been wondering if this would work. I was hoping to do the same thing other wise you would:

Lay out
1. Move to SS-600 - Twist
2. Move to stretchers
3. Move back to SS-600 - serve

That’s 3 times you have to handle that one piece, by stretching before you twist you only have to move it 2 times. I'm all about speed but I also don't want to compromise my strings ether. How is it working out for you, how is peep rotation, and how are your strings holding up to "creep/stretch"


----------



## GWN_Nuge

My process works well for me... nothing too fancy about it. Building a stable string starts at the initial layout through to completion regardless of the tools used, With that being said I've been very happy with the repeatable results that the Specialty system allows. It's not a miracle machine, you have to pay attention during the entire process but it's features does promote a quicker build time over what I used before and the results are very very good.

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## juspassinthru

Tag


----------



## MightyElkHntr

Bearguy said:


> Ok, here is some info on the #SS-600
> Retail price is going to be right at $1,900.00 The poundage of tension you can get based on the psi you have going into the unit. Example, 100 psi will give you 284#, 150PSI will give you #426 of tension. A 150# air compressor at my local Menards was under $175.00 and I saw one the other day at Bomgaars for around $119.00. The hands-free feature is sweet, just think of the other things you can be doing while your string is being served. Thanks, and it is not updated on Specialty's site yet, but is listed on their Facebook site.


I just bought their stretcher, and it is awesome to use for intermittent stretching between serving and setting up strings... The auto-server is also extremely awesome, and for the price, you would have to build 100 strings at a $20 profit in order to pay for it. No problems with tension weights, I have a little pancake compressor that is a 150psi that cost me $85 and will do 400# easily on the stretcher. Very fast, very solid build. I may have one or two of these by year's end.

Oh, and I'd say I have built over 100 strings in the first three months of the year... if that gives any idea of the potential use for the machine, and my shop I would say is relatively small.


----------



## ex-wolverine

You in Logan?



MightyElkHntr said:


> I just bought their stretcher, and it is awesome to use for intermittent stretching between serving and setting up strings... The auto-server is also extremely awesome, and for the price, you would have to build 100 strings at a $20 profit in order to pay for it. No problems with tension weights, I have a little pancake compressor that is a 150psi that cost me $85 and will do 400# easily on the stretcher. Very fast, very solid build. I may have one or two of these by year's end.
> 
> Oh, and I'd say I have built over 100 strings in the first three months of the year... if that gives any idea of the potential use for the machine, and my shop I would say is relatively small.


----------



## glrjola4

do u know what type of stepper motor it use ? NEMA xx ??


----------



## AAO

I ordered 3 stretchers and 1 serving machine last week. What size air compressor is the best one that people have found. I want a compressor up to 150psi but im not sure on how big the air tank should be. I have seen 6 gallons and smaller. Thanks


----------



## SNAPTHIS

Is there any other units I should be looking at that have these capabilities or more in this price range? I'm really impressed with what I've seen so far of the Specialty unit and I'm going to purchase something soon as I'm tired of doing everything by hand. Thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## dwagoner

AAO said:


> I ordered 3 stretchers and 1 serving machine last week. What size air compressor is the best one that people have found. I want a compressor up to 150psi but im not sure on how big the air tank should be. I have seen 6 gallons and smaller. Thanks


the cylinders dont take much air volume, you can get away with a 3 gallon tank if you want to..... but 6gal would be nice if you get that, just look for a quiet machine that goes up to 150psi and your good to go


----------



## AAO

Thanks for the info. I can't wait for my new string jig to show up.


----------



## 60X

How often does the 3 or 6 gallon compress kick on? We're running a 30 gallon and it runs 3 times a day.


----------



## Purka

Are you guys twisting at 350lb. on the SS600?


----------



## Purka

ttt


----------



## AAO

My server and 3 stretchers got shipped today. I cant wait to use them.


----------



## dwagoner

60X said:


> How often does the 3 or 6 gallon compress kick on? We're running a 30 gallon and it runs 3 times a day.


thats waht rocky had on his under table at vegas, it comes on often cus it kicks back when bout 15# drop in psi, his was nice n quiet though. mines hooked up to 60gal and i have to release some air before it kicks back on.... but only to keep at peak psi in cylinder


----------



## Purka

Purka said:


> Are you guys twisting at 350lb. on the SS600?


Must be a trade secret. :smile:


----------



## AAO

Im twisting all my strings at 300# on my Little Jon Jig with excellent results. I would think the more pounds for twisting would be better. I will have my SS-600 today and I'll let you know my results...


----------



## Purka

I find at 350lb. as the string gets shorter when twisting, the right side unit the one that floats with the pneumatic unit attached, tends to shudder or jag as it moves in. On a lot less poundage it seems to move in smoothly.


----------



## AAO

I got my super server all set up and have made several strings so far. This machine is great. Its a huge difference from my little jon jig.


----------



## thwackaddict

Purka said:


> I find at 350lb. as the string gets shorter when twisting, the right side unit the one that floats with the pneumatic unit attached, tends to shudder or jag as it moves in. On a lot less poundage it seems to move in smoothly.


I have no experience with this jig, but you might try getting some graphite powder..... it is a dry lubrcation that usually works great in places where oil may makes thing grab worse.


----------



## Purka

thwackaddict said:


> I have no experience with this jig, but you might try getting some graphite powder..... it is a dry lubrcation that usually works great in places where oil may makes thing grab worse.


I have some graphite powder but I think it might be a bit messy if it gets on the string. The worse part of it is I get those little blow outs every 3-4" along the string as in this recent thread. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2074012. On a lower poundage where I don't get it grabbing I don't get these little blow outs. I'm sure I'll work it out.


----------



## SNAPTHIS

Are you guys stretching before you twist or after or both? At what point are you burnishing before you twist or after? Also how much pressure do you have on the string before you start to twist? Sorry for all the questions but my ss-600 will be here on Monday anything else you would like to pass along would be appreciated, Thanks, Mark


----------



## ex-wolverine

You have do do a couple things

Slide your actuator end up and down the two track and adjust accordingly moving the tacks in or out and tighten down the attachment bolts at a point where you have play...and or loosen the feet a little and or put a little nylon washer/shim between them and the base so you have a little play...not all uni struts are created equal some are thicker than others...

I had to do this with mine...Slides like glass now

When I twist I twist with only 25 psi i.e. 100# of tension at most...the twist will pull the actuator out and not put too much tension on the string or unit...it wont hurt the actuator at all...

Hope this helps



Purka said:


> I have some graphite powder but I think it might be a bit messy if it gets on the string. The worse part of it is I get those little blow outs every 3-4" along the string as in this recent thread. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2074012. On a lower poundage where I don't get it grabbing I don't get these little blow outs. I'm sure I'll work it out.


----------



## Purka

ex-wolverine said:


> You have do do a couple things
> 
> Slide your actuator end up and down the two track and adjust accordingly moving the tacks in or out and tighten down the attachment bolts at a point where you have play...and or loosen the feet a little and or put a little nylon washer/shim between them and the base so you have a little play...not all uni struts are created equal some are thicker than others...
> 
> I had to do this with mine...Slides like glass now
> 
> When I twist I twist with only 25 psi i.e. 100# of tension at most...the twist will pull the actuator out and not put too much tension on the string or unit...it wont hurt the actuator at all...
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks for your reply ex-wolverine, At 50psi. my unit twists quite smoothly but I will try the nylon shims.


----------



## PeterM

ex-wolverine said:


> Back up top
> 
> The more I use this machine the more I'm impressed with the quality of the strings it puts out...
> 
> Once I get my process down with this new machine... I will try and build a video in the next couple of weeks ...My compressor might come on every 3-4 sets...very efficient actuator...I guess it depends on the efficiency of the compressor...
> 
> I do use wands with this machine


Did you ever get that video done mate?


----------



## ex-wolverine

PeterM said:


> Did you ever get that video done mate?


No not enough time ...specialty covered it pretty good in their videos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er

Any of you guys having issues with the SS600 not meeting it's advertised tension of 425# @150 PSI? How about the Quick Stretch 350 not making it's advertised tension of 425# @150 PSI.

I ask because a buddy of mine said he he checked his server and at 150 PSI he's only getting 330# and on his stretchers he's getting 370#. That's a pretty substantial difference from advertised specs. 

I'm ready to buy the SS600 and 3 of the stretchers but was told they might have a fix for the discrepancies in tension specs....and if so I'd rather wait for an updated version.


----------



## yotebuster1200

I have read from a couple posts in this thread that says because this unit twists from both sides it makes a better looking sting. In the most polite way I am calling B.S. on this one. I am sorry but this does not make any sense to me at all. How would the sting know if it is being twisted from both sides or just one? The more I think about it the side that is being twisted from is only a frame of reference. I am pretty sure that twisting the string at 1 rpm from one side would be the same thing as twisting both sides at 1/2 rpm. The string should have no way of knowing the difference. 

I can see that there is probably an advantage in how the string comes out when you can twist the string under constant pressure. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## 60X

It definitely makes for a more consistant twist by going from both ends. That would be like saying the string won't stretch because it doesn't know if it's been prestretched or not.


----------



## FS560

With no external influence to the string between the end attachment points, there is no difference between X twists from each end and 2X twists from one end only. The differential is still 2X twists.


----------



## yotebuster1200

60X said:


> It definitely makes for a more consistant twist by going from both ends. That would be like saying the string won't stretch because it doesn't know if it's been prestretched or not.


*If it makes a difference can you explain how it makes a difference, and how those differences influence the string? * 

And your string stretch analogy does not work my friend. Because that would be like me saying that the string wont twist if it does not know it is being twisted. 

If you apply the same logic as "twisting from both sides makes for a more consistent twist string" by the same logic couldn't I say that "by stretching the string from both sides (both posts pulling) that I have a more consistent stretch." I think we can all agree that this would be a silly statement. The reason is the string does not react any differently if it is pulled from both sides. Actually to be accurate the string is being pulling from both sides because for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction pulling back (if the static post was not pulling against the string then we would not be able to stretch the string at all)..... but by that same logic we could say that if we are twisting the string from one side the only reason the string is twisting up is because the other (static) post is twisting back. 

I am not trying to be hard headed, I just see this statement thrown around with no logical reason to support the idea. My opinion could be swayed if someone could explain the logic and reasoning but until then I'm going to have to stick to my guns. Someone just saying it is better for no reason does not convince me, I need the support and facts.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

As far as I know Ive never seen 60x pushing selling these. This thread is about what people think of the machine. He gave his opinion and I don't see why he would lie. I don't think he owes anyone the time to try to prove logically that he likes the way it twist.


----------



## yotebuster1200

Anynamewilldo said:


> As far as I know Ive never seen 60x pushing selling these. This thread is about what people think of the machine. He gave his opinion and I don't see why he would lie. I don't think he owes anyone the time to try to prove logically that he likes the way it twist.


Im not trying to discredit anyone and I realize that this thread is for information. I just like to understand the why's. If there is a claim that doesn't make logical sense. I don't doubt that this server is throwing down nicer twists I just happen to believe it isn't caused from the twisting from both sides.

60X I want to let you know that I wasn't trying to discredit you or anyone else in this post, after rereading my original post I can tell it was a little harsh. I appreciate all that you contribute to the forum and I realize you and others provide a lot of help on here.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Sry if I jumped you. To be honest after this thread I had tried to twist 5 twist from one side and 5 from the other back and forth as I can twist from both ends and can't tell a difference but Im still new and know for a fact in construction that the untrained person isn't seeing what the experienced trained guy is and figure this is similar.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

If you twist from one end, the end you are twisting from will have more twists per inch than the opposite end just the way it is. I have to account and adjust for it during my process and its a pain sometimes. Took some experimenting to where I could get it as close to even throughout the whole string.


----------



## yotebuster1200

Hoytalpha35 said:


> If you twist from one end, the end you are twisting from will have more twists per inch than the opposite end just the way it is. I have to account and adjust for it during my process and its a pain sometimes. Took some experimenting to where I could get it as close to even throughout the whole string.


What kind of string jig are you using. I still wonder if the consistency could be because of the air ram providing constant tension the whole time you are twisting up the strands. What do you think?


----------



## yotebuster1200

Hoytalpha35, Another question does your twister twist with the string in line with the center of rotation? Or is the string sitting up above center?


----------



## aread

I think that it has something to do with the wax preventing the strands from slipping evenly. But my experience is that 2X twists from one end is not equal to X twists from each end. There will be a different rate of twist on each end. The end being twisted will have a little higher rate of twist. 

I tested this when I first saw the bundle separators that Deezlin showed in his video. I didn't see where they would make a difference, but they do. And they make for a string with a more even rate of twist. Twisting from both ends at the same time does the same thing.

Burnishing the string will help even it out, but not entirely.

I haven't tested this on string material without wax, but I think that in this case, it wouldn't matter if the string were being twisted from one end or two.

Allen


----------



## flag

Twisting from both ends makes a difference especially obvious when doing a three color string but I don't know why


----------



## Hoytalpha35

yotebuster1200 said:


> What kind of string jig are you using. I still wonder if the consistency could be because of the air ram providing constant tension the whole time you are twisting up the strands. What do you think?


I'm using a little jon, twisting at 200lbs as i add twists and tension goes up I back it off and keeping it at 200#. Honestly your over thinking this one.


----------



## yotebuster1200

Hoytalpha35 said:


> I'm using a little jon, twisting at 200lbs as i add twists and tension goes up I back it off and keeping it at 200#. Honestly your over thinking this one.


You are probably right. I have a tendency to do that.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Ok

its pretty simple logic...Now dont get me wrong on what Im about to say, because other twisters on the market work great and I still use them...

The specialty twists form both ends, the string is being twsited *on the center line of the string at the same time from both ends*, that in it self should tell a person why the twists are more consistant...

On another type of twister, the static end does not move and the twisting end drops almost 1/2 below center on the string...So you are not only twisting from one end you are also twisting in a circular motion on the twister end...This system works and works well, and works better when you use separators...but *you are not twisting *on the *string center line*...

I have measured the twists between the two and the twist from being twisted from both ends are about as even as you can get...

You will never experiance what we have; unless you see it for your self...bottom line, Unless your twister and your static end are dead center in line with each other( like the one in the octane string video, only one end twists, but the string is twisting on the centerline of the string because the spinner is twisting on its center line and the other end is on the same centerline, GOOGLE IT) , your twisting end will drop below your static end and not twist as even as a system that the hooks are on center and twist from both ends...

Hope this helps you understand what we all experiance by using this machine...watch the video that specialty makes, at no time do you see one end of the string drop below center of the other...




yotebuster1200 said:


> I have read from a couple posts in this thread that says because this unit twists from both sides it makes a better looking sting. In the most polite way I am calling B.S. on this one. I am sorry but this does not make any sense to me at all. How would the sting know if it is being twisted from both sides or just one? The more I think about it the side that is being twisted from is only a frame of reference. I am pretty sure that twisting the string at 1 rpm from one side would be the same thing as twisting both sides at 1/2 rpm. The string should have no way of knowing the difference.
> 
> I can see that there is probably an advantage in how the string comes out when you can twist the string under constant pressure.
> 
> What do you guys think?





yotebuster1200 said:


> *If it makes a difference can you explain how it makes a difference, and how those differences influence the string? *
> 
> And your string stretch analogy does not work my friend. Because that would be like me saying that the string wont twist if it does not know it is being twisted.
> 
> If you apply the same logic as "twisting from both sides makes for a more consistent twist string" by the same logic couldn't I say that "by stretching the string from both sides (both posts pulling) that I have a more consistent stretch." I think we can all agree that this would be a silly statement. The reason is the string does not react any differently if it is pulled from both sides. Actually to be accurate the string is being pulling from both sides because for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction pulling back (if the static post was not pulling against the string then we would not be able to stretch the string at all)..... but by that same logic we could say that if we are twisting the string from one side the only reason the string is twisting up is because the other (static) post is twisting back.
> 
> I am not trying to be hard headed, I just see this statement thrown around with no logical reason to support the idea. My opinion could be swayed if someone could explain the logic and reasoning but until then I'm going to have to stick to my guns. Someone just saying it is better for no reason does not convince me, I need the support and facts.


----------



## yotebuster1200

ex-wolverine said:


> Ok
> 
> its pretty simple logic...Now dont get me wrong on what Im about to say, because other twisters on the market work great and I still use them...
> 
> The specialty twists form both ends, the string is being twsited *on the center line of the string at the same time from both ends*, that in it self should tell a person why the twists are more consistant...
> 
> On another type of twister, the static end does not move and the twisting end drops almost 1/2 below center on the string...So you are not only twisting from one end you are also twisting in a circular motion on the twister end...This system works and works well, and works better when you use separators...but *you are not twisting *on the *string center line*...
> 
> I have measured the twists between the two and the twist from being twisted from both ends are about as even as you can get...
> 
> You will never experiance what we have; unless you see it for your self...bottom line, Unless your twister and your static end are dead center in line with each other( like the one in the octane string video, only one end twists, but the string is twisting on the centerline of the string because the spinner is twisting on its center line and the other end is on the same centerline, GOOGLE IT) , your twisting end will drop below your static end and not twist as even as a system that the hooks are on center and twist from both ends...
> 
> Hope this helps you understand what we all experiance by using this machine...watch the video that specialty makes, at no time do you see one end of the string drop below center of the other...


Thanks for your response. Let me make sure I am understanding you correctly. The twists are more consistent because the string is on the same axis as the rotation. This makes sense and I can appreciate it. 

If my jig is set up to twist from one side and I make sure the string is in the same axis as rotation (on both sides) will I end up with a string with similar consistency as one made on the Specialty Archery Serving Machine? I guess I should specify the twist consistency because I realize I could never serve as consistently as this jig.


----------



## ex-wolverine

yotebuster1200 said:


> Thanks for your response. Let me make sure I am understanding you correctly. The twists are more consistent because the string is on the same axis as the rotation. This makes sense and I can appreciate it.
> 
> If my jig is set up to twist from one side and I make sure the string is in the same axis as rotation (on both sides) will I end up with a string with similar consistency as one made on the Specialty Archery Serving Machine? I guess I should specify the twist consistency because I realize I could never serve as consistently as this jig.


Correct 

Look at the bowtech octane video... If you could make your one sided twister hook inline so that the string would twist as close to its axis , it would be better...


----------



## pse-pro91

For anyone who was wondering it's roughly $3300 for the specialty server, 3 stretchers, air compressor, and unistrut. That's everything you need to be up and going


----------



## bfittock

Hi guys iv just got a super server 600 just a quick question how much air pressure do you guys use while twisting strings on a super server is 100 pounds a good amount or should I go lower or higher thanks regards Brett fittock BF custom bowstring Australia 🇦🇺


----------



## Rugby

100lbs for twisting, 350-400 for serving


----------



## retrieverfishin

bfittock said:


> Hi guys iv just got a super server 600 just a quick question how much air pressure do you guys use while twisting strings on a super server is 100 pounds a good amount or should I go lower or higher thanks regards Brett fittock BF custom bowstring Australia 🇦🇺


No more than 100lbs of air pressure.
To the unit at any time. Should give you pretty close to 400lbs of string tension. For twisting you can actually do much less if desired.

The above poster is giving string tension numbers, not air pressure numbers. If you put 400lbs of air pressure on it something likely is going to come apart very violently.


----------



## bfittock

retrieverfishin said:


> No more than 100lbs of air pressure.
> To the unit at any time. Should give you pretty close to 400lbs of string tension. For twisting you can actually do much less if desired.
> 
> The above poster is giving string tension numbers, not air pressure numbers. If you put 400lbs of air pressure on it something likely is going to come apart very violently.


Thanks guys greatly appreciated have and awesome day 🙃


----------



## 138104

Has anyone modified their server to use something other than unistrut? I find that the plate binds up at times, even though it slides freely, which changes my serving tension from piece to piece.


----------

